# JBA LTs



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Interesting find. Google JBA 6809S.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I loved my JBA catless mids and catback on my GTO. Never new they had long tubes on the GTOs though.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Stumbled across them in my persistent quest for quality products at a reasonable price. (I'm cheap)

Better steel than PSs and *potentially* a better price than SLP.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw these as well, they have a catless mid available for the GTO too, sometime mid Feb, LTs about $795, mids about $279 was looking at these as an option. JBA quality SS, just do not hear much about them.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

obx still comes on top for 490$ shipped, LT with catless mids, Stainless Steel.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I would like to see some numbers on the JBA. I hope OBX has better cats then SLP's reputedly have.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

I read in a review someone posted of the obx lt, that their cats are fakes. That it's just a hollow resonator that looks like a cat.... Can't find anything on their site to back that up though...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mddrummer911 said:


> I read in a review someone posted of the obx lt, that their cats are fakes. That it's just a hollow resonator that looks like a cat.... Can't find anything on their site to back that up though...


OBX offers catted and catless options.
Product Name - OBX Racing Sports


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Just put in my order for a set of JBA LTs and catless mids. I think I got a pretty damn good deal on them too.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

yea i wish these were offered 10 months ago when i bought my pacesetters, maybe if the PS's ever rust out ill go that route, but since they have the jet hot im hoping thats not for a while lol


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I almost bought PSs. I don't think they are a bad option at all. I went with the JBAs because I hope to find that they are a better value for the money than the overpriced options and post those results.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

the JBA's do look to be good, i will be interested to see pics of them


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll post mine up when I get them.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Ain't these purty?


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

Those look great! let me know how they fit and install. im looking at headders too!


----------

